# Wife's Birthday present



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bought this for my wife at a gun show Sunday.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

And you got a new gun? Is your dog house heated? Lol


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

when I get a new gun, it has to be assimilated into the house.... kind of like introducing a new dog to another. Little glimpse now and then...Same technique I use when I get a new fishing pole.. The new boat was whole lot harder. Started off with a new car for her first.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Solid technique. The boat may be just a little tougher to show glimpses of


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Dovans said:


> when I get a new gun, it has to be assimilated into the house.... kind of like introducing a new dog to another. Little glimpse now and then...Same technique I use when I get a new fishing pole.. The new boat was whole lot harder. Started off with a new car for her first.


Doesn't sound like your first rodeo. Actually sounds like a very solid technique. Might have to use technology. Carry on.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

Gee and all I got my wife was a bowling ball


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> Solid technique. The boat may be just a little tougher to show glimpses of


On the boat, to help appease her, I have to have a Bimini top installed. Knox marine kinows someone up that way that will do what I need for around 600.00. Not really too keen on the idea.... but...compromises have to be made now and then.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dovans said:


> On the boat, to help appease her, I have to have a Bimini top installed. Knox marine kinows someone up that way that will do what I need for around 600.00. Not really too keen on the idea.... but...compromises have to be made now and then.


That sounds like a good compromise and it will benefit everyone involved. I have had some outings that would have been more enjoyable with a Bimini. My wife loves to perch fish, so I get "stuck" perch fishing quite often.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> That sounds like a good compromise and it will benefit everyone involved. I have had some outings that would have been more enjoyable with a Bimini. My wife loves to perch fish, so I get "stuck" perch fishing quite often.


Wifes' standard fishing is 15 min of fishing, then she either starts reading, or she knits. If I catch a fish, she starts fishing again.. for about 15 min. then the cycle starts over. Hopefully, she will fish just a little more with me this year once I get the top.


----------

